# Memes/Jokes You're Tired Of



## Crunchy Leaf (Jun 18, 2018)

I never want to see 'did you just assume my gender?' or attack helicopter jokes ever again.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 18, 2018)

"InCel" being spammed everywhere as an insult even when it isnt relevant.


----------



## Okkervils (Jun 18, 2018)

"Knock, knock. Who's there? Orange. Orange who? ORANGE YOU GLAD I DIDN'T SAY BANANA!"


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 18, 2018)

I already made a post about this, but the "Keep Clam and Carry on" meme/whatever 'clever' variation some asshole managed to come up with for it.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## The Great Citracett (Jun 18, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> "InCel" being spammed everywhere as an insult even when it isnt relevant.



It's become the go-to insult for internet feminists and SJWs. You say something they don't like and they just keep repeating "ok incel" again and again. I hate incels, but when the topic has nothing to do with them, why mention them?

It's like the new version of boomers on Facebook replying to everything with "ok Russian bot". That's a current one I can't stand. It makes no sense, and was never funny or clever.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 18, 2018)

Despacito


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jun 18, 2018)

"And that ____ was Albert Einstein."


----------



## SpergPatrol (Jun 18, 2018)

Petting dog meme and other memes similar to it that have the exact same premise. 
Those memes are becoming so popular now and they are the same joke over and over again without any real change making any of them stand out. 
The joke is always for those memes just "Oh hey you know this moment? well now they are petting a dog or doing something else."

It got old when it was new and it isn't even really funny in every case I ever seen them in.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 18, 2018)

responding to a question with :autism:


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 18, 2018)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> It's become the go-to insult for internet feminists and SJWs. You say something they don't like and they just keep repeating "ok incel" again and again. I hate incels, but when the topic has nothing to do with them, why mention them?



Because they're the female version of incels, generally.



Boxy Brown said:


>



I still like that one though.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jun 18, 2018)

Literally none of them.


----------



## Nekromantik (Jun 18, 2018)

Doggo, pupper, hecken, ect. Maybe it's because I grew up around well trained bird dogs, but I also hate gif or videos with a poorly trained dog misbehaving, jumping on tables and eating food, destroying things. And all the comments are "LOL GOOD DOGGO, GOOD PUPPER WOULD PET!, LET HIM HAVE THE FOOD YOU MONSTER!" I just don't understand encouraging poor behavior in pets.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jun 18, 2018)

Literally all of them.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jun 18, 2018)

"Begone thot" was unfunny at its inception and it has only gotten worse over time.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> responding to a question with :autism:


also,

"OKAY, WHICH ONE OF YOU DID THIS"


----------



## Hell0 (Jun 18, 2018)

let spongebob rest you tweeter dweebs


----------



## Boxy Brown (Jun 18, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I still like that one though.


I spent too much time on /f/. Most of the forced memes I eventually got used to but this was so omnipresent it was like every post for a long time.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 18, 2018)

Sperglord Dante said:


> "Begone thot" was unfunny at its inception and it has only gotten worse over time.


The word this has been so ingrained in to my school friends just call eachoteach thots. Ex my friend Jason is called hot thot


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> "InCel" being spammed everywhere as an insult even when it isnt relevant.


Exactly, and how about the choads who don’t even know what it means?  If the weirdo you’re trying to high-road manipulates his way into pity sex or buys hookers he’s not celibate lmao


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jun 19, 2018)

Minion Memes...
Fucking minion memes


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 19, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Minon Memes...
> Fucking minion memes


That one’s basically a given.  I feel like a person who unironically loves minions memes would not do too well here...


----------



## Sir Auroras (Jun 19, 2018)

Basically any meme that dies but is then exhumed by some retard and then everyone plays with the dead body for a few more weeks.


----------



## Memeneeto (Jun 19, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> That one’s basically a given.  I feel like a person who unironically loves minions memes would not do too well here...





Spoiler: TAKE












Spoiler: THAT











Spoiler: BACK


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jun 19, 2018)

Pretty much the meta nature of memes at this point.

Incel, neocon, boomer, neck beard, soy, fedora, goy, thot, roasty, etc etc

Good example is how triggered went from a overused left wing term, to a overused right wing term mocking its overuse by the left, back to an overused left wing term to mock how the right overused it.

Also lets be honest the people who go to this kinda site tend to be on the bleeding edge (I mean edge in the more traditional dictionary sense) in terms of internet culture, shitposting, etc. So we will tend to see this shit early on, like it, then watch it get stale, then run into the fucking ground. But it takes a lot longer for the general populace to get tired (they eventually do thou) and for it to be out of the system with them.


----------



## BatChatillon (Jun 19, 2018)

Still using "good" as single-word post on this board.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## I Exist (Jun 19, 2018)

Harambe.

...and also 


Memeneeto said:


> Spoiler: TAKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 19, 2018)

The Hungary\Hungry puns are pretty tiresome, especially since there's always some shit tier band on various festivals that tells it as if it hasn't been done to death. No, motherfucker, you're not the first human on Earth to notice that Hungary sounds like Hungry. Can't you be at least a bit original and make fun of, say, our suicide statistics instead?


----------



## polonium (Jun 19, 2018)

It's mostly around here but I've seen way too many people use "IngSocJus" instead of SJW or whatever. It just proves they've never read Nineteen Eighty-Four because IngSoc was Newspeak for "English Socialism".


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm tired of the "The Atlanta Falcons blew a 28-3 Super Bowl halftime lead" memes. Oddly enough though, I still find the "Warriors/Indians blew a 3-1 series lead" and BRA7-1L memes to be funny.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 19, 2018)

The only thing worse than downright cringey memes is the ones that take on an ironic guise. The whole bulge and uwu shit, and I see it practically everywhere. MMO chats, OW, Reddit, Facebook. It's in that zone where people think it proves they're "down with the internet" while also not being mainstream enough to be _attack helicopter_.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 19, 2018)

Unpopular opinion, but dindu nuffin.  I think it's overused and was never even funny in the first place.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 19, 2018)

I'll take "I got fucking sick of hearing this one on Imgur, and now KF is infected with it too" for $500, Alex.

Also old motivational poster memes. Remember when the only way you could show a funny image on the internet was putting a black frame around it and stating the obvious snarkily in white text? When I see them in this day and age I get irrationally angry.


----------



## Sarcophaguy (Jun 19, 2018)

Every single one of r/me_irl's forced non-memes


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 19, 2018)

That meme of the boyfriend admiring another lady as his girlfriend glares at him. It got annoying in less than a week.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 19, 2018)

I love Ugandan Knuckles and the meme about hating it is old


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 19, 2018)

shit just about all of them, it's all forced unfunny no effort garbage and for some reason people still think if they try to play it off as ironic they won't look like a faggot


----------



## Surewould (Jun 19, 2018)

Soylent. It might as well be a marketing campaign because I wouldn't have heard about the drink if it never got associated with soyboys.


----------



## HarveyMC (Jun 19, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Doggo, pupper, hecken, ect. Maybe it's because I grew up around well trained bird dogs, but I also hate gif or videos with a poorly trained dog misbehaving, jumping on tables and eating food, destroying things. And all the comments are "LOL GOOD DOGGO, GOOD PUPPER WOULD PET!, LET HIM HAVE THE FOOD YOU MONSTER!" I just don't understand encouraging poor behavior in pets.



I know right! I fucking hate this shit, but there's a hot ass girl I like and she eats this stuff up. I swear to God she sends me these memes 10 times a day and I have to pretend I like them.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 19, 2018)

The OP brings up a point about the assuming gender meme.  Honestly, I was just wishing people were more creative instead of always saying the attack helicopter.  That one only worked because of the comic where it started.  Make your own absurd genders to use for this and it’ll be funny again.

As for my own, Ugandan Knuckles got tiresome really fast.  Mostly because nobody did their own skin on it.  It was just bullshit copycats everywhere saying the same words in a dumb voice.  The only funny one I’d say is the one where the Ugandan Knuckles goes “I draw big peepee!” after poorly scribbling a dick in midair.

Also, Tide pods.  I’m sick of seeing them everywhere.  Anyone dumb enough to consume them is too dumb to love and is better off dead anyway.  Good riddance.  It’s called natural selection.

If anything, though, any meme can be funny regardless of it being overdone or not.  What matters is how it’s used.  



Dink Smallwood said:


> responding to a question with :autism:


This.  So much this.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jun 19, 2018)

"Phil is a potato"


----------



## Reynard (Jun 19, 2018)

Big Nasty said:


> "Phil is a potato"


We all know who the real potato is.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jun 19, 2018)

The butterfly anime guy. It was never good but it sadly had a resurgence recently.


----------



## MW 002 (Jun 19, 2018)

Steamed hams meme got tiresome really fast.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 19, 2018)

Venus said:


> Steamed hams meme got tiresome really fast.


The main one that made me laugh was the Hotline Miami one.  Not most of the others.  Funny joke in the show, but just got overdone by the internet.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 19, 2018)

Cuck.
Goddamn, do I hate seeing that retarded piece of chanspeak.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 19, 2018)

PantsFreeZone said:


> View attachment 476570



Damn, you guys really love the loss meme. Respect for sticking to your guns.

Let me see if I can garner more angst amongst the memers and say I also hate ROFLcopter.

We do need more _All Your Base Belong To Us_ memes though.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 19, 2018)

Raging Capybara said:


> The butterfly anime guy. It was never good but it sadly had a resurgence recently.


It really surprises me that took off at all.


----------



## gachacunt (Jun 19, 2018)

Ugandan Knuckles is repetitive as hell and i'm tired of seeing it so damn much.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 19, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Cuck.
> Goddamn, do I hate seeing that exceptional piece of chanspeak.


Unless it's true, like Jasonafex, it's not funny.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 19, 2018)

That cancerous Imgur "the gif" thing which has the hulk assfucking black widow followed swiftly by the account being banned and every faggot going "WITNESSED!" like utter speds

The gif in question is here btw


Spoiler








*HAHA FUCK YOU NIGGER! YOU JUST GOT PRANKED BRAH! *


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 19, 2018)

Every meme that spawn from the shithole that is the youtube comments section (Justin Bieber bashing, Darude Sandstorm, "like if you came from", "my reaction to") is automatic cancer, in my book.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't even get what the "capri shorts guy with folded hands on a street" meme is supposed to be or why it's funny.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 20, 2018)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> I know right! I fucking hate this shit, but there's a hot ass girl I like and she eats this stuff up. I swear to God she sends me these memes 10 times a day and I have to pretend I like them.



Huh... every hot and/or manly (the manlier they look, the worse they talk) waiter/bartender calls my dog "doggo/pupper" etc and memetalks to him when I take him out with me and I can't stand it either. Maybe they think girls like it.


----------



## GV 998 (Jun 21, 2018)

pretty much all of them. But none more than the ones that become popular to the general public.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jun 21, 2018)

Covfefe


----------



## aFairlyOddFaggot (Jun 21, 2018)

i think any new spongebob meme is already stale just because of how over played spongebob memes are at this point. that and the show will always be funnier than any meme people make from the show.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 21, 2018)

Cuck, Ugandan Knuckles, all SpongeBob memes and Gender Assuming are my big ones.

And while this may or may not be a meme in and of itself, I also hate this constant stream of "doomsday prophecies" (religious especially) that people seem to be shilling to the masses/LARPing on /pol/ and /x/ these days. Since when does everything need to be a sign of God or "ITZ THE ENDTIMES ZOMG!"? Hell, at least one article on the Daily Star claims that since the new _Jurassic World_ movie has the subtitle "Fallen Kingdom" as its subtitle, then it must be the start of the rapture.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 21, 2018)

Steamed hams. Sorry, Simpsons fans.


----------



## Fleeb (Jun 21, 2018)

Memes that turn into "kids these days" outrage.

Every so often the media will pick up on a meme and Boomers take it as gospel. The Tide Pod Challenge for example, those pods were in the news for like 5 years because they look like candy and little kids eat them. A handful of teens make meme videos and suddenly boomers are outraged about kids these days.

I know it's more of a vague concept than a specific meme but I'm sick of seeing that shit


----------



## wateryketchup (Jun 21, 2018)

the doge meme sucks and i don't get why it's still on this website so many years later tbh


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2018)

This thread was a mistake. XD


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 22, 2018)

Spoiler: mfw someone unironically says "I WAS BORN IN THE WRONG GENERATION"


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 22, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> Spoiler: mfw someone unironically says "I WAS BORN IN THE WRONG GENERATION"


Filthy Frank was a mistake. XD


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 22, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Filthy Frank was a mistake. XD


this baby was born to be racist against japanese people


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm tired of any meme or joke that comes along with 1757 crying face emojis. We get it, you don't have any original input to add and the yellow face shedding tears is your surrender.

Honestly, I just really hate emojis in general. We are going backwards as a species when we revert to hieroglyphics to communicate.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 22, 2018)

PantsFreeZone said:


> I'm tired of any meme or joke that comes along with 1757 crying face emojis. We get it, you don't have any original input to add and the yellow face shedding tears is your surrender.
> 
> Honestly, I just really hate emojis in general. We are going backwards as a species when we revert to hieroglyphics to communicate.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 22, 2018)

PantsFreeZone said:


> I'm tired of any meme or joke that comes along with 1757 crying face emojis. We get it, you don't have any original input to add and the yellow face shedding tears is your surrender.
> 
> Honestly, I just really hate emojis in general. We are going backwards as a species when we revert to hieroglyphics to communicate.


----------



## Happy Vagineer (Jun 23, 2018)

I have slowly grown a disinclination towards top-text bottom-text impact font memes. They're mostly dead, but there's still lots of people who make them.


----------



## MidUSA (Jun 23, 2018)

Statements in the vein of:
"Shush, don't ruin the moanfest with silly things like *facts*."

I hate that obnoxious passive aggressive bullshit. Even in the few instances when it's actually a valid observation.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 23, 2018)

Funny how the doge meme got trashed above, because that's the ONLY one I haven't gotten sick of after all these years.
Probably because I like Shiba dogs.


----------



## Jinmen (Jun 23, 2018)

git gud

Honestly, I hate all video game memes.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 23, 2018)

Zan said:


> git gud
> 
> Honestly, I hate all video game memes.


Lol, mad cuz bad


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 23, 2018)

Any "meme" involving MLP/FNAF/Rick & Morty/moe blob animu is automatically dead on arrival just by being associated with autistic cancer.


----------



## polonium (Jun 23, 2018)

Lioness said:


> Huh... every hot and/or manly (the manlier they look, the worse they talk) waiter/bartender calls my dog "doggo/pupper" etc and memetalks to him when I take him out with me and I can't stand it either. Maybe they think girls like it.


Manly-looking service staff are all gay tho.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 23, 2018)

Deep fried memes are completely cancerous and need to stop

Black Twitter memes in general. I have never once seen a good one.

Really, "ironic" memes and post-irony and post-post-irony and all that shit is the worst thing to come out of popular culture in the past like 10 years.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 24, 2018)

PantsFreeZone said:


> I'm tired of any meme or joke that comes along with 1757 crying face emojis. We get it, you don't have any original input to add and the yellow face shedding tears is your surrender.
> 
> Honestly, I just really hate emojis in general. We are going backwards as a species when we revert to hieroglyphics to communicate.


I agree yet dig all the little KF ratings. I'm a walking, breathing contradiction, a disgrace to nature itself.

YAS QUEEN SLAY can't die soon enough, just like many of the pretend catty, passive-aggressive, virtiolic type of "banter" woke types and pathetic specimen like Dobson use. Grown men talking and acting like sassy 12 year old valley girls makes me gag.


----------



## Lysol (Jun 24, 2018)

I wish the meme that spongebob was ever a decent show would die already. That show sucked absolute ass.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 24, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Deep fried memes are completely cancerous and need to stop
> 
> Black Twitter memes in general. I have never once seen a good one.
> 
> Really, "ironic" memes and post-irony and post-post-irony and all that shit is the worst thing to come out of popular culture in the past like 10 years.


okay, i understand ironic memes

but you're gonna' have to give me an example of a post-ironic meme and a post-post-ironic meme because i don't understand that shit


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 24, 2018)

Lysol said:


> I wish the meme that spongebob was ever a decent show would die already. That show sucked absolute ass.


I am angry about children's cartoons too.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jun 24, 2018)

Virgin vs Chad is getting old. Fast.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 24, 2018)

drtoboggan said:


> Virgin vs Chad is getting old. Fast.


That's one of the few recent memes to set-up actual jokes though.


----------



## Jinmen (Jun 24, 2018)

Monsieur Guillotine said:


>


I hate it when good shows become memes.


----------



## Lysol (Jun 25, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I am angry about children's cartoons too.



It's annoying, not angering.

A meme that actually is angering to me is the fact that I'm always reminded of two-for-one deals at checkout for a local grocer chain by the cashiers when I have stuff that's eligible and I get to checkout. I get that the employees have to do it, but it's still shitty considering that I'm not illiterate and can read the stupid coupons when I get stuff.


----------



## Hell0 (Jun 25, 2018)

you know a joke im not tired of? bofa.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 25, 2018)

Smug anime girl pics. They're the ultimate "T-TAKE THAT!" when you have no argument to speak of. (Ditto with "soyboy", "cuck", etc.)


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 25, 2018)

Hell0 said:


> you know a joke im not tired of? bofa.



WTF I love the Memes/Jokes You're Tired Of thread now.


----------



## Jarilo182 (Jun 25, 2018)

Every single Reddit circlejerk or pun chain.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 25, 2018)

John Cena


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jun 25, 2018)

The word “snowflake,” since it got out into the mainstream and people started using it to mean “anyone I disagree with (I am a badass).”


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 25, 2018)

OwO what's this









Just ban them already.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 25, 2018)

Shrek, because the people who still like it are kind of...weird.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 26, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Smug anime girl pics. They're the ultimate "T-TAKE THAT!" when you have no argument to speak of. (Ditto with "soyboy", "cuck", etc.)



here, all for you:


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 26, 2018)

"Hey man what's up?"
"The sky lol"

FUCK YOU YOU NOODLE COCKED SHITHEEL AND THE ENTIRE CENTURIES WORTH OF PROCREATION IT TOOK TO SPAWN YOUR WHORE ASS


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 27, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Shrek, because the people who still like it are kind of...weird.



That shit is like millennial catnip in my experience. My wife's two youngest sisters will always put Shrek movies on TV when we go to any family event


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 27, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> The word “snowflake,” since it got out into the mainstream and people started using it to mean “anyone I disagree with (I am a badass).”



Broflake.


----------



## DangerousGas (Jun 27, 2018)

Cuck is far more indicative of the kind of person who uses the term than who it's aimed at. Same goes for triggered. 

The "'Ave you got x licence?" jokes got old pretty fast.

Tbh, I find the innate racism of the Web kinda wearing - I understand that it's largely tongue-in-cheek, but it's also massively overused, and just kinda stops being funny. Transgressive humour is at its best when it is unexpected enough to cause shock. 

Deep fried memes make next to no sense, which rather defies the point of snippet-based comedy. Same also goes for the weird progression memes that still do the rounds - anything that culminates in a word like "whomst'd've" is trying far too hard.

Starter pack memes can just fuck off and die at this point. They're not funny, they never have been funny, and they're just stupidly derivative.

Loath as I am to suggest it, Pepe should have died off a long time ago. I like the fact that it got to the point of being a major element in a presidential election campaign, I am always amazed at just how much of a reaction it gets out of people, but God _damn_ am I tired of seeing the fucking thing around the place.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 27, 2018)

X DESCRIBED BY SPONGEBOB LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 27, 2018)

@Uncanny Valley


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 27, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> @Uncanny Valley


Lol, u got trolled


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 28, 2018)

Chuck Tingle


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jun 30, 2018)

Low effort ms paint pic to explain the rise and fall of a good insult on the internet (I was bored). Soon enough your favorite internet insult will end up here.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 30, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> View attachment 485292
> Low effort ms paint pic to explain the rise and fall of a good insult on the internet (I was bored) . Soon enough your favorite internet insult will end up here.


Faggot will never die.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 30, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> View attachment 485292
> Low effort ms paint pic to explain the rise and fall of a good insult on the internet (I was bored) . Soon enough your favorite internet insult will end up here.


cool story bro


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 30, 2018)

I adore harambe and Ugandan knuckles memes because they're goofy as fuck and they make people salty.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 28, 2019)

Anti-flat earther shit because strawman humor sucks.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 29, 2019)

That "I'm already Tracer" song. In fact anything related to or emanating from Tik-Tok. That app is cancer.


----------



## PT 522 (Mar 29, 2019)

If you still quote vines in Current Year, I don't care how "rare" they are, you're a cow.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm sick of a LOT of shit.


"Araki Forgot". 90% of the time this shit's used is when people just forget about something in JoJo themselves and think it's a plothole.
Doge. It wasn't ever funny and the few instances that made me at least loose a chuckle are far outweighed by all the other garbage.
Incel/cuck/zoomer/boomer/etc. Shit's just plain overused.
EVERYTHING that came out of the wokesphere. The left really can't meme, huh?
"uwu" and furryspeak in general. If you use this, even ironically, you're probably a cow.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm beating a dead horse here, but Bowsette was never funny, never will be funny, and was only liked by weebs, closet furries, clickbait trash, and all other sorts of lolcows.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 29, 2019)

Gamers and the rising up of gamers.




NARPASSWORD said:


> I'm beating a dead horse here, but Bowsette was never funny, never will be funny, and was only liked by weebs, closet furries, clickbait trash, and all other sorts of lolcows.



I mean it was pretty much just Peach. I'd still fuck her though.


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 29, 2019)

Racial humour, unless very clever and witty, has really lost it's punch for me.

We get it, you like dropping N-bombs nonchalantly. It's not funny, never has been, and it never will be.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 29, 2019)

Part of me thinks all memes are good because they incite that sort of subtextual humor that speaks truth to power so very well.
that said, I have known my fair share of exceptional individuals who refer to doggos and puppers and it's got to stop.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 29, 2019)

fishmonger said:


> Racial humour, unless very clever and witty, has really lost it's punch for me.
> 
> We get it, you like dropping N-bombs nonchalantly. It's not funny, never has been, and it never will be.


It's funny in comedies like Blazing Saddles and South Park that set out to be vulgar and offensive, and even then, those at least try to use more than just racist / edgy humor.
It's not funny when a edgelord says nigger / jew / faggot as their only form of humor (I'm looking at you, ED).


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 29, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Incel/cuck/zoomer/boomer/etc. Shit's just plain overused.


Faggot


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Mar 29, 2019)

Nobody:
Specific person: 
_picture of them doing/saying the thing they do/say_


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 29, 2019)

"It's free real estate" dude just isn't as versatile as shitposters try to make him out to be


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Mar 30, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> "It's free real estate" dude just isn't as versatile as shitposters try to make him out to be


There's also "I don't control the speed at which lobsters die" dude, which is in the same vein.
Hell, just about any meme that involves deleting parts of the text to make new sentences isn't exactly versatile.


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 30, 2019)

Sam Hyde committing mass shootings. It's formulaic...

only because @Judge Holden always doxes him first. Dude's like a gay ass bird watcher.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Mar 30, 2019)

My existence...











Am I funny now?


----------



## BeepMareep (Mar 30, 2019)

Crying cat. It doesn't look sad, it looks badly photoshopped and deformed.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 30, 2019)

Cucks.  Not just the memes, though, I'm tired of people turning out to be literal goddamn cucks, as in they let their wives fuck other dudes.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 30, 2019)

Centrists and right winged people have overused "NPC" and now I'm sick of seeing it.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Mar 30, 2019)

Everything purple being related to Thanos. Your meme doesn't magically get better if you say it's shit on purpose. Thanos car and its derivatives could be replaced with any ironic "dank meme" on plebbit and that'd remain true.


----------



## PT 940 (Mar 30, 2019)

All the memes suck now. 

Someone please bring back all the "We Are Number One" memes.


----------



## PT 522 (Mar 30, 2019)

Anything that would get more than 5 upvotes on r/memes is automatically unfunny. Redditors can't meme for shit.
Also, shit that came from tumblr like uwu soft smol pupper speak. "Yeehaw" as a funny word started there too and it has no potential but people keep dragging it out.

And Gritty.


----------



## Ringo L. E. Gant (Mar 31, 2019)

That dumbass clown at his desktop. It was never funny to me, it's lazy (just post it on literally any tweet), and I'm just really annoyed with the whole trend of every meme being "Imagine disagreeing with me".


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 31, 2019)

Ringo L. E. Gant said:


> That dumbass clown at his desktop. It was never funny to me, it's lazy (just post it on literally any tweet), and I'm just really annoyed with the whole trend of every meme being "Imagine disagreeing with me".


Nowadays, memes basically fall into one of 4 categories

Something made to strawman people you don't like (NPC and Drumpf)
Fapping material (Bowsette, #Tweetfur, the whole waifu autism, thicc posting, and probably a hell of alot more)
"Movie / clip but everytime x happens y happens" (Bee Movie, The Nutshack, & Steamed Hams)
Unfunny reaction pictures and pseudo-advice animals (too many to name)
Makes me long for the days when people would make viral content by remixing piss poor translations of Genesis games into electronic dance remixes.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 8, 2019)

Spongebob memes. We get it, you watched the most basic shit growing up and can't let go.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Apr 8, 2019)

Xerxes IX said:


> Everything purple being related to Thanos. Your meme doesn't magically get better if you say it's shit on purpose. Thanos car and its derivatives could be replaced with any ironic "dank meme" on plebbit and that'd remain true.



You don't like *THAnOs CaR LELELELEL*

Spongebob memes are getting really played out. Also, gritty. Leftists get btfo by a fucking frog, try to artificially replicate with predictable results.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 8, 2019)

Recently, I've mostly hated "yikes" and anything feelsguy/pepe including boomer/zoomer


----------



## Milk Mage (Apr 8, 2019)

Humor is stupid and gay. It's 2019. People who still unironically laugh at things should neck themselves.
That aside though, I've noticed that most memes have a half-life of about a week before becoming stale


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2019)

Frogposting is usually associated with dumbness.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 8, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Frogposting is usually associated with dumbness.


My posts stand as a monument to the truthfulness of your statement


----------



## Rick Pratt (Jul 26, 2019)

Boomer memes 
STAN LOONA (for those who don't know, this is the meme where someone dies and then someone on twitter posts a gif of a kpop band saying something along the lines of "maybe if they stanned (insert band or person here) then they'd be alive today)
"Brand" Twitter (like the Wendy's restaurant) 
Anything related to Keemstar 
smug anime girls with trump hats
those 2016? memes about the left and right political drama going on
they basically had the same patterns just with different terms and topics mentioned


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 26, 2019)

Clown World/HONK HONK- Despite being an ironic meme, I still don't understand it.
JUST


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm seeing boomers now spamming Pickle Rick, wubba lubba dub dub and "pineapple on pizza is the devil!" memes. 

Let it fucking go already. Especially the Rick and Morty bullshit. Biggest fanbase of autistic faggots walking the planet.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Jul 26, 2019)

The Area 51 Meme. It was mildly funny at first but it's just spiralled into something very annoying. Similarly, the meme talking about an FBI/CIA guy monitoring your internet usage.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 26, 2019)

Memes should only be used once they're dead is my new rule of thumb.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Jul 26, 2019)

The self-deprecating "I want to die/life is meaningless" memes or any memes revolving around wanting to commit suicide. I've been around these people both on the internet and irl and they almost always tend to be hostile when you suggest they try to improve themselves and their lifestyle.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 26, 2019)

Ghost of Wesley Willis said:


> The self-deprecating "I want to die/life is meaningless" memes or any memes revolving around wanting to commit suicide. I've been around these people both on the internet and irl and they almost always tend to be hostile when you suggest they try to improve themselves and their lifestyle.


Dumb.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 26, 2019)

I slapped a friend of mine recently for saying "Weird flex". He's such a basic fag.


----------



## Psyduck (Jul 26, 2019)

Piss said:


> "Nobody:" is still going
> 
> It's the worst meme ever because people just stick it in front of absolutely anything, and it doesn't mean anything.  Kinda surprised corporate Twitters haven't hijacked it yet, since it's just effortless.  Like:
> 
> ...





Monsieur Guillotine said:


> Nobody:
> Specific person:
> _picture of them doing/saying the thing they do/say_


This is the one i hope just dies already.

Honorable mentions:

"How much ___ do you want in ___?
Yes."

And the clown world shit, we get it already faggots.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 26, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I slapped a friend of mine recently for saying "Weird flex". He's such a basic fag.


On the butt?


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jul 27, 2019)

tasty murder burger said:


> The Area 51 Meme. It was mildly funny at first but it's just spiralled into something very annoying. Similarly, the meme talking about an FBI/CIA guy monitoring your internet usage.


It was unfunny normie shit from day 1.

I hope some retard tries to "Naruto run" into Area 51 for real, and gets shot and killed. Now, THAT would be funny.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Jul 27, 2019)

Sperglord Dante said:


> It was unfunny normie shit from day 1.
> 
> I hope some exceptional individual tries to "Naruto run" into Area 51 for real, and gets shot and killed. Now, THAT would be funny.


The "naruto run" shit is why I originally found it kinda annoying because it just felt like the "rAwr XD im so random XD" of memes as well as being very forced and unoriginal.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 27, 2019)

“Bro you just posted cringe.” Stop, just fucking stop.


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 27, 2019)

tasty murder burger said:


> The Area 51 Meme. It was mildly funny at first but it's just spiralled into something very annoying. Similarly, the meme talking about an FBI/CIA guy monitoring your internet usage.


The Facebook group is mostly just hillbillies and attention seekers now. 

I hate the clown memes people like to post in response to anything they dislike. It got old fast when spergs would respond with it rather than explain why they disagree.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 27, 2019)

R.A.E.L. said:


> “Bro you just posted cringe.” Stop, just fucking stop.






Also, holy fuck am I sick of the Area 51 shit. It's already six feet under, stop beating it further into the ground.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 27, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I slapped a friend of mine recently for saying "Weird flex". He's such a basic fag.


My husband had someone say Weird flex to him in a video meeting the other day. New coworker had complimented his voice and asked if he had ever thought of doing voice work. Husband told him that at one point he did do a little voice work for local radio ads. Coworker than said "Weird flex, but ok." Like dude, why bring it up in the first place?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 27, 2019)

tasty murder burger said:


> The Area 51 Meme. It was mildly funny at first but it's just spiralled into something very annoying. Similarly, the meme talking about an FBI/CIA guy monitoring your internet usage.



It would become funny again if some idiots actually got shot there.



R.A.E.L. said:


> “Bro you just posted cringe.” Stop, just fucking stop.



It's pretty meta at this point considering who posts it.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 27, 2019)

"Oh sweet summer child" is beyond condescending.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 27, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I slapped a friend of mine recently for saying "Weird flex". He's such a basic fag.


I remember when I was working as a stocker and high school coworker said that and I was so confused by it so I just told him to fuck off with his devil hexes I don't understand this new lingo.

I hate people using Mi Gusta still even ironically. And anything reddit likes is just completely unfunny


----------



## Large (Jul 27, 2019)

"Yeet". Why do people still use it.


----------



## ES 195 (Jul 27, 2019)

Large said:


> "Yeet". Why do people still use it.


Fuck if I know. I hate the word but I also hate any modern day slang. I hate it so much I've stopped using the slang of my teenage years because yeet made me realize how stupid slang is overall.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 27, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Fuck if I know. I hate the word but I also hate any modern day slang. I hate it so much I've stopped using the slang of my teenage years because yeet made me realize how stupid slang is overall.


Slang is how languages evolve, goy


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 27, 2019)

R.A.E.L. said:


> “Bro you just posted cringe.” Stop, just fucking stop.


Bruh, you just posted cringe.


----------

